
DataGene – The First Dataset Comparison Package for NumPy Arrays - firedup
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/gi1iis/p_datagene_the_first_dataset_comparison_package/
======
firedup
The framework includes transformation from tensors, matrices, and vectors. It
includes a range of encodings and decompositions such as Gramian Angular
Encoding, Recurrence Plot, Markov Transition Fields, Matrix Product State,
CANDECOMP, and Tucker Decompositions.

Github -
[https://github.com/firmai/datagene](https://github.com/firmai/datagene) Colab
-
[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1QSDTKvNiwc1IRCX_VYr...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1QSDTKvNiwc1IRCX_VYr9TRFusdX1gLMM?usp=sharing)

